# trabajar en otra consola con las X activas (solucionado)

## parabolica0701

Hola a todos

Me gustaria si es posible trabajar en una consola con las X activas y poder cambiar a otra consola con ALT+Fx para trabajar en comandos.Si no activo con startx tengo varias consolas en modo texto con ALT+Fx.Pero si ejecuto startx (tengo icewm) , cuando pulso por ej ALT+F2 no salgo de las X y si pulso CRTL+ALT+Fx (siendo x un numero) salgo de las X pero matando el excritorio y no vuelvo a las X a no ser que vuelva a ejecutar startx.

gracias por la ayuda

Parece ser que lo estaba haciendo mal.Al iniciar gentoo ejecuto startx desde la consola inicial (debe ser la consola 1)

y se me ejecutan las X.haciendo CRTAL+ALT+Fn siendo n diferente de 1 si que vuelvo a otra consola pudiendo regresar con ALT+F7 a las X.El problema era que yo , estando en las X, ejecutaba CRTL+ALT+F1 con lo cual mataba las X porque desde esa consola es desde donde ejecuto startx.

gracias a todosLast edited by parabolica0701 on Wed Feb 03, 2010 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> CRTL+ALT+Fx (siendo x un numero) 

 

Si no has tocado nada al instalar gentoo creo que por defecto se activan 8 consolas y las Xs cuentan como una de tal manera que si estando en las Xs en tu escritorio preferido si pulsas CRTL+ALT+F1 sales a la consola 1, despues de hacer lo que tengas que hacer pulsas CRTL+ALT+F7 vuelves a las Xs en el punto que las dejaste.

----------

## i92guboj

En principio, el hecho de que entres con un DM o via consola con startx no cambia nada. Las consolas son lanzadas por el proceso init (ver /etc/inittab), así que X no influye para nada en el número de VT's disponibles.

Si X se cierra al cambiar a consola lo más probable es que tu driver gráfico esté haciendo de las suyas (fglrx es especialmente pésimo en este sentido).

----------

## pelelademadera

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si X se cierra al cambiar a consola lo más probable es que tu driver gráfico esté haciendo de las suyas (fglrx es especialmente pésimo en este sentido).

 

tal cual.... q pena ati. tan buenas vgas, pero cero soporte. me duro 1 semana la mia, volvi a nvidia

----------

## parabolica0701

la tarjeta grafica es intel 855 y mientras estoy en grficos va bien.con ALT+Fx debería cambiar de consola pero estando en las X no lo hace.Por tanto si hago CRTL+ALT+Fx (ya que ALT+Fx no va ) es cuando puedo entrar a otra vt pero me casca las X.

No usando las X , realmente si que cambio de consola con ALT-Fx sin tener que llegar a usar CRTL+ALT+Fx.

en cuanto a si he ehecho algo extraño al instalar las X , creo que no. Solo tengo ~.xinitrc (con exec icewm-session) si entro desde usuario y ./root/.xinitrc (con exec icewm.session) si entro desde root. Uso solo esa instruccion y feh como background + Eterm transparente.

Creo que si fuera problema de la grafica , aunque me matara las X , podria usar ALT+Fx pero el caso es que npo funciona esta instruccion a no ser que este fuera de las X.

----------

## i92guboj

Que tengas que usar c-a-fx para cambiar de X a consola no es nada extraño en absoluto, y eso no tiene nada que ver con tu driver gráfico.

Sin embargo, el hecho de que al cambiar de X (que usa un driver gráfico, el que sea) a consola (que usa otro distinto) tire abajo el servidor gráfico es uno de los síntomas más claros de un problema con tu driver gráfico. En el 99.9% de las ocasiones. Una forma fácil de comprobarlo es cambiar tu driver por el genérico "vesa" en tu xorg.conf. Si funciona c-a-fx para cambiar a VT sin que X se cierre entonces ya no hay duda.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Creo que si fuera problema de la grafica , aunque me matara las X , podria usar ALT+Fx pero el caso es que npo funciona esta instruccion a no ser que este fuera de las X.

 

A mi tampoco me funciona esa instruccion (ALT+Fx, estado en un escritorio tengo que hacer CONTROL+ALT+F1..6) y creeme no tengo ningun problema con la grafica.

Dicho lo anterior si salgo a una terminal para volver a las Xs vuelvo sin problemas con ALT+F7 o bien CONTROL+ALT+F7.

----------

## parabolica0701

Esteban , cuando pongo ALT+Fx -- x es un numero del 1 al 6 .Perdon por no haberlo explicado.Creo que debería haber escrito desde un principio ALT+Fn (n=1..6)

----------

## esteban_conde

Te habia entendido perfectamente lo que quiero decirte es que para salir de las Xs a una consola no vale con alt+Fx ha de ser con control+alt+Fx sin enbargo para volver a  es suficiente con alt+F7.

----------

## parabolica0701

 *parabolica0701 wrote:*   

> Hola a todos
> 
> Me gustaria si es posible trabajar en una consola con las X activas y poder cambiar a otra consola con ALT+Fx para trabajar en comandos.Si no activo con startx tengo varias consolas en modo texto con ALT+Fx.Pero si ejecuto startx (tengo icewm) , cuando pulso por ej ALT+F2 no salgo de las X y si pulso CRTL+ALT+Fx (siendo x un numero) salgo de las X pero matando el excritorio y no vuelvo a las X a no ser que vuelva a ejecutar startx.
> 
> gracias por la ayuda

 

----------

